# Postal 2 Video Issues,



## BaneOfHumanity (Feb 13, 2008)

I've tried everything I can think of to fix this. First off, let me explain the video problem.

When you start the game its supposed to be a moving background of items and in the from of it, foreground, there's the menu. 

For me, the Junk in the back moves and silly stupid high speeds, flicking and blinking, the menu looks like somebody's shaking it. Every thing's shaky man! You start the game (when the menu LETS you click one of its buttons) and everyting in the game, the videos, the action, the NPCs are all moving at super high speeds. The audio can't keep up with it. The only thing that's not moving super fast is the physics. A dead body or can on the ground moves normal, or more normal at least. 

I've tried installing older drivers.
I've tried putting it in Older Compatability mode
Re-installing
Changed the refresh and resolution 
Turned off all background apps and turned off the internet.

None of these have worked. My specs

OS - Windows XP, newest build
CPU - Intel Duel Core 4400 2.19 (old, fixing that soon)
GPU - Nvidia 8800 GT (Not overclocked)
RAM - 1 gig (fixing too )

Any help would be appreciated. This would be my second forum for this. The first one wasn't really a "Tech" forum but people helped me there as best they can. A buddy of mine told me about this place. I don't know if he's a member but lets hope he was right :-D

Thank you.


----------



## koala (Mar 27, 2005)

Hi, welcome to TSF

I had this same problem with Postal 2 when I upgraded from Win2K to XP, but couldn't find a fix for it. Try *Game Speed Adjuster* which allows you to slow down (or speed up) any game or Windows program.

Have you tried either of the *2 patches*?

Note:
POSTAL 2: Share The Pain 1409 Patch - You MUST have the FULL *version 1407 OR 1408* of POSTAL 2: SHARE THE PAIN installed
POSTAL 2 1337 Patch - You MUST have the FULL ORIGINAL *version 1000* of POSTAL 2 installed


----------



## BaneOfHumanity (Feb 13, 2008)

Well i tried the patches from the site. I Have the Full 1407 Version, at least that's what its telling me on the bottom left of the game :-D

I installed a Special Edition version of Postal 2 Apocalypse Weekend and Postal 2 Share the Pain. 

The site doesn't say anything about a special addition, it just offers patches for Either game. They weren't installed seperatly either, the disk I have has both versions on it and they install as Both versions, just different shortcuts. So when I patch it, it doesn't recognize that I have the game and it doesn't patch it.

That Microsoft games thing you showed me was cool. It didn't slow the game down though. It slowed down everything else


----------



## BaneOfHumanity (Feb 13, 2008)

i still need help BTW. The site for Postal 2 doesn't offer any help like this. I hope I'm not forced to buy a different version or what not.


----------



## JockeColle (Mar 24, 2008)

I have the very same problem. I have try'd 4 or 5 different Postal 2 and read tons of comments but there is simply no answer to the problem. But i have noticed one thing, people with kinda slow pc the postal 2 works fine for. Not slow mabye but not a new one. It worked on my old pc with no problem. Btw i didn't get the adjuster to work either =( I guess i have to get a slow pc to play this wonderful game =( 

/Jocke


----------



## koala (Mar 27, 2005)

Have you tried playing in compatibility mode?

Details *here*.


----------



## JockeColle (Mar 24, 2008)

koala said:


> Have you tried playing in compatibility mode?
> 
> Details *here*.


YAYYY, you are the man ray:ray:ray:ray: It actally worked =) First a choosed win 2000 and it didn't worked then i try'd win 98 just for fun and it worked flawless. Lot's of kisses to you =)=)


----------



## koala (Mar 27, 2005)

Thanks for posting back with your results. :smile:


----------



## JockeColle (Mar 24, 2008)

*Re: [SOLVED] Postal 2 Video Issues,*

Yes no problem. =) Thanks you for the help =)


----------



## semiauto223 (Apr 7, 2008)

*Re: [SOLVED] Postal 2 Video Issues,*

Hi Guys! 
Just downloaded Postal 2 STP and I have exactly the same problem. I had the original 1000 version of Postal 2 and that performed flawlessly. My system specs are:

Processor: Intel Pentium 4 2.8GHz
OS: Windows XP Professional SP2
Graphics card: nVidia GeForece FX 5200
RAM: 1 Gig

I have tried all of the above solutions, including compatability mode and all have failed miserably. Please help me!!


----------



## shadephenix (Apr 13, 2008)

*Re: [SOLVED] Postal 2 Video Issues,*

Hello everybody.

I had the same problem as BaneOfHumanity, I found this thread, and hey! The compatibility mode works just fine! Thanks for the advice. 
But still, I have a proble :$. Well, I have the Postal Fudge Pack, which inculdes the Apocalypse Weekend extension, A Week In Paradise and Eternal Damnation. So the problem is, that those three didn't work smoothly, even after I tried the compatibility mode. If you have a solution, please... I won't say no.

My system specs:
OS: Windows XP Professional SP2
Processors: Core2 Duo T7500 2.20 GHz
Graphic card: GeForce 8600M GS 256 MB
RAM: 2GB

By the way, it's a laptop.

Thank you.


----------



## oswalsh (Apr 26, 2008)

*Re: [SOLVED] Postal 2 Video Issues,*

hey i just got postal 2: share the pain
it installed fine, but i cant see anything when i start the game
i have 
os: windows vista
Processor: amd Dual core 4400 64x2
2 gigs of ram

tried compatiability of everykind, got update v1409 what now? any ideas?


----------



## Scout10447 (Aug 6, 2008)

*Re: [SOLVED] Postal 2 Video Issues,*

Hi everyone,
I had the very same problems (game running way too fast / not working in compatibility mode) and found quite an easy way to solve this. 
The problem only occurs with dualcore processors, so what you need to do is get a program called "WinLauncher XP" (try google), add the Postal2.exe to the program list and set the "SMP" part of the configuration page for the .exe file to "processor1" (just uncheck all others). Launching Postal 2 via WinLauncher will cause the game to only use one of the processors making it work just fine.

Hope I could be of help.


----------



## Zazabar (Dec 31, 2008)

This is because of your cores. There's a fix for your problem that microsoft has. Try searching the internet for multicore stuff. I cant find the fix but its out there. btw, I'm having trouble with water in my game near the napalm place. anyone know of this? fresh install didn't work so maybe I have a cd issue?


----------

